# Am I being ripped off? Renting in Alex



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi All,

This is my first post here - I hope that someone can help me. I am spending one year in Egypt, as part of my degree as im studying Arabic and I will be studying at the University in Alexandria. The campus accommodation seems horrendously expensive 'for Egypt', they want to charge over 600 GBP for a standard room on campus (your own room, not shared). I am paying this much for my furnished one bedroom apartment in London! And this is only an on-campus room in Alex! Cheaper options are on the 300 GBP mark, depending on which 'category' of room you want - I have been offered a shared room, with another British student who I don't know, for 350 GBP. Is this right? It all seems very very expensive to me. London students pay around the same in Hall of Residence, but they get their own room - in Egypt, I have to share, which I have never done before, since my childhood, on a long term basis. I prefer my own room, I need the privacy, as unfortunately I am not a young 19 year old - i'm 29 and am used to having my own space.

I have seen some posts online in various forums, where people have been paying around this much for a 2 bedroom apartment, in Alex! This tells me I am being ripped off. I have till end of August to see what I can find. Can anyone give me any pointers? I don't mind sharing accommodation, (with females) as long as I can get my own room!

However, the campus housing does include one way transport from University to campus housing, 2 meals a day, internet, gym and some other random facilities I would probably never use, like a mobile phone, which I already have. I was in Alexandria this April and transportation was ridiculously cheap, so im not concerned about that and I could probably walk.

Any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## firstfossil (Apr 16, 2011)

You've answered your own question, they are trying it on. But if you want to study Arabic, wouldn't it be better living in an apartment outside the campus anyway? 

I'm Cairo not Alex so maybe someone else could give specific pointers or contacts.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

You sure are being ripped off big time


----------



## iCaesar (Aug 21, 2011)

move out of the campus . Cheaper prices and they charge in LE... Much cheaper


----------

